# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Ενισχυτής ηχείων SL-8321-BK JUGGER 2.1 SUBWOOFER SYSTEM με βλάβη

## SPIROS1951

Καλησπέρα σας
Έχω τον ενισχυτη σε ηχεία «SL-8321-BK JUGGER 2.1 SUBWOOFER SYSTEM» και μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος ΔΕΗ έπαψε να λειτουργεί. Από τον πρόχειρο έλεγχο που έκανα, διαπίστωσα ότι δεν τροφοδοτείται το κύκλωμα από βλάβη στο τροφοδοτικό του. Συγκεκριμένα εντόπισα «σκασμένο» τον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης μετά την ανορθωτική γέφυρα, μία από τις τέσσερις διόδους της γέφυρας και την αντίσταση μέσα από την οποία περνάει το 220V για να πάει στην ανορθωτική γέφυρα. Αντικατέστησα τον πυκνωτή και τη δίοδο αλλά δεν γνωρίζω την τιμή της αντίστασης η οποία λόγω υπερθέρμανσης έχει αλοιωθεί. Νομίζω ότι είναι ισχύος 2W. Σχέδιο δεν έχω να βοηθηθώ και έτσι σταμάτησα αναγκαστικά. Μήπως κάποιος από το φόρουμ τυχαίνει να γνωρίζει κάτι ώστε να με βοηθήσει μήπως το φτιάξω? Είμαι πολύ παλιός ηλεκτρονικός (δεκαετία 1970) και θυμάμαι μόνο τα βασικά. Εργαλεία έχω (πολύμετρα, κολλητήρια και μερικά εξαρτήματα που έχω κρατήσει από τα παλιά χρόνια (αντιστάσεις, πυκνωτές κ.λ.π.). 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## chipakos-original

Κόψε την αντίσταση σε δύο τεμάχια και μέτρα ξεχωριστά το κάθε ένα κομάτι.

----------


## SPIROS1951

> Κόψε την αντίσταση σε δύο τεμάχια και μέτρα ξεχωριστά το κάθε ένα κομάτι.


 Δυστυχώς, παρουσιάζει διακοπή. Θα είχα βρει την τιμή της ωμομετρικά... Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## chipakos-original

> Δυστυχώς, παρουσιάζει διακοπή. Θα είχα βρει την τιμή της ωμομετρικά... Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ


Οταν δεν μπορούμε να μετρήσουμε μία αντίσταση με το ωμόμετρο τότε με ένα κοφτάκι βόβουμε την αντίσταση σε δύο ή τρία τεμάχια και τότε με λίγη επιοδεξιότητα μετράμε τα τεμάχια. Στο τέλος προσθέτουμε τις μετρήσεις και βάζουμε την πλησιέστερη τιμή αντίστασης.Ηταν το 1985 που το μάθαμε στη σχολή και από τότε το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει πολλές φορές.

----------

mikemtb73 (27-06-22), p270 (27-06-22)

----------


## SPIROS1951

Τελικά το τακτοποίησα και το τροφοδοτικό δείχνει να λειτουργεί στο τμήμα τουλάχιστον της υψηλής τάσης (ορίζεται από σήμανση στο PCB) αφού δεν χρησιμοποιεί μετασχηματιστή πριν την ανόρθωση. Βρήκα τις 3 από τις 4 διόδους βραχυκυκλωμένες και τις αντικατέστησα. Έτσι στην έξοδο της ανορθωτικής γέφυρας μέτρησα 304 V DC. Τώρα θα προχωρήσω στον έλεγχο του κυκλώματος του ενισχυτή εμπειρικά αφού σχέδιο δεν υπάρχει.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη

----------

mikemtb73 (28-06-22)

----------

